# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Literature >  oru facebook pranayam

## nidhikutty

Swayam veruth jeevicha oru kalam enikundarnu.  Friendsneyum frienshipneyum vare veruthu thudangiyirunu. Elarodum vazhakitt odiyolichu.. Swayam olichodan shramichu.. Anganeyanu swantam fb accountum deactivate cheyth oru fake account undakiyat. Swantam identityil ninu tane oru olichottamayirunu ath..

Angane oru divasam oru pagel comment cheyunatinidaykanu njan avane aadyamayi kandat.. Avan enod req kodukumo enu chodichu. Ilenu paranj njan avanod tharkichu.. Avasanam njan avanu req kodthu. Pine njangal chat cheyan thudangi. Avan naloru frnd ayirinu. Avanod chat cheyan thudangiyapol frienshipne njan eshtapedan thudangi.. Otiri samsarichu njangal. Idaykepozho njan ariyate thane njanavane eshtapett thudangi.. Njan ariyate tane njan avane pranayikuka ayirunu.. Apozhanu njan orthat ente acnt fake ale ath arinjal avan ene verukkum athukond njan ente sneham manasinte ullil njan kuzhichu moodan teerumanichu. Oru friendne pole avanod chat cheyumbozhm ente manasu karayukayayirunu. Anganeyirike oru divasam avan enod chodichu malutty njan ente relatioship status in an open relationship with malu enu change cheytote.. Njan avanod ok paranju.. Njan ini avanod chat cheytal sheri avila enu thoni. Angane njan avanil ninum  akalan theerumanichu.. Angane examsa ini fbyl varila enu paranj njan ofline ayi.. Ene miss cheyunu enu paranj avan otiri msg cheythu.. Atoke kandapo enik  otiri sangadam vanu. 2 divasatil kudthal avanod samsarikatirikan enik kazhinjila
Angane njan veendm online vanu. Avante santosham paranjariyikan patathat ayirunu, angane chat cheytondirike thamashak enonam avan enod chodichu ninak ente lover ayikude enu. Athrayum samayam njan ente manasinte oru konil kuzhichu moodiya sneham njan ariyathe purathu vanu. Njan avane eshtamanenu paranju. Avanum ene eshtamanenu paranju.. Njangal otiri neram chat cheythu.  Avan enik otiri sneham tanu. Late ayitm 2 perkm logout cheyan toniyila. Oduvil avanod gud nyt paranjit urangan kidanapo anu njan orthat itrayum ene snehikuna avane njan chatikuka ale.. Avanod sathyam paranjal avan ene verukum avante sneham enik nashtamakum. Sathyam paranjilel njan avane chatikunat avile. Enth cheyanam enu enik oru pidiym kitiyla. Njan pine urangiyila. Kure karanju. Otiri alochich njan oru theerumanatl ethi. Ela sathyavm avanod parayuka.. Cheyta thettinu mapp paranjit acnt deactivate cheyuka..

Pitenu avan online varunatm kath njan irunu. Ente manas apozhm thenguka ayirunu.. Avan online vanapo njan elam paranju. Type cheyna samayath njan karayuka ayirunu.. Avante reply kandapo avanum karayuka anenu enik manasilayi.. Fake profileneyo atile detailsneyo photosineyo onum ala ene anu snehichat ente manasine anu snehichat enu avan paranjapo njan thakarnu poyi. Annu aadyamayi avan ene phone cheythu phonilude njangal 2 perum otiri karanju. Oru profileneyo perineyo ala njangal snehichat njangalude manasukal thammil anu snehichat enu njan manasilaki, ene arkum vittu kodukila enu avan paranju.. 
Njangal pranayichu. Avan enik otiri sneham thanu. Ente vashikalum kurumbukalum oke avan samatichu tanu.. Naloru friend ayi oru caring lover ayi avan inu ente jeevitatil und. Avan matramanu inu ente lokam. Njangal onnichu kanuna swapnangal sathyamakuna divasatinayi. Njan avante bharya akuna divasatinayi njangal katirikunu.
With lots of love

----------


## kallan pavithran

chummathalla ipol ingottonnum kanathatha alle

good one btw..

----------


## nidhikutty

> chummathalla ipol ingottonnum kanathatha allegood one btw..


Enik oru fb page und. Athle oru posta ith. Ente siggyl link und. Oru like taruo. Njan epazhm pagela. Ata ingot varathe

----------


## maryland

:Scooter:   :Vandivittu:

----------


## josemon17

:Rolleyes:

----------


## plk

wooowww  :Giveup:

----------


## Hari

Swantham anubhavamano....??

Kadha kollaam......

----------


## veecee

:Rolleyes:

----------


## MHP369

Kollallooo

----------


## Maha Sambavam

> Swayam veruth jeevicha oru kalam enikundarnu.  Friendsneyum frienshipneyum vare veruthu thudangiyirunu. Elarodum vazhakitt odiyolichu.. Swayam olichodan shramichu.. Anganeyanu swantam fb accountum deactivate cheyth oru fake account undakiyat. Swantam identityil ninu tane oru olichottamayirunu ath..
> 
> Angane oru divasam oru pagel comment cheyunatinidaykanu njan avane aadyamayi kandat.. Avan enod req kodukumo enu chodichu. Ilenu paranj njan avanod tharkichu.. Avasanam njan avanu req kodthu. Pine njangal chat cheyan thudangi. Avan naloru frnd ayirinu. Avanod chat cheyan thudangiyapol frienshipne njan eshtapedan thudangi.. Otiri samsarichu njangal. Idaykepozho njan ariyate thane njanavane eshtapett thudangi.. Njan ariyate tane njan avane pranayikuka ayirunu.. Apozhanu njan orthat ente acnt fake ale ath arinjal avan ene verukkum athukond njan ente sneham manasinte ullil njan kuzhichu moodan teerumanichu. Oru friendne pole avanod chat cheyumbozhm ente manasu karayukayayirunu. Anganeyirike oru divasam avan enod chodichu malutty njan ente relatioship status in an open relationship with malu enu change cheytote.. Njan avanod ok paranju.. Njan ini avanod chat cheytal sheri avila enu thoni. Angane njan avanil ninum  akalan theerumanichu.. Angane examsa ini fbyl varila enu paranj njan ofline ayi.. Ene miss cheyunu enu paranj avan otiri msg cheythu.. Atoke kandapo enik  otiri sangadam vanu. 2 divasatil kudthal avanod samsarikatirikan enik kazhinjila
> Angane njan veendm online vanu. Avante santosham paranjariyikan patathat ayirunu, angane chat cheytondirike thamashak enonam avan enod chodichu ninak ente lover ayikude enu. Athrayum samayam njan ente manasinte oru konil kuzhichu moodiya sneham njan ariyathe purathu vanu. Njan avane eshtamanenu paranju. Avanum ene eshtamanenu paranju.. Njangal otiri neram chat cheythu.  Avan enik otiri sneham tanu. Late ayitm 2 perkm logout cheyan toniyila. Oduvil avanod gud nyt paranjit urangan kidanapo anu njan orthat itrayum ene snehikuna avane njan chatikuka ale.. Avanod sathyam paranjal avan ene verukum avante sneham enik nashtamakum. Sathyam paranjilel njan avane chatikunat avile. Enth cheyanam enu enik oru pidiym kitiyla. Njan pine urangiyila. Kure karanju. Otiri alochich njan oru theerumanatl ethi. Ela sathyavm avanod parayuka.. Cheyta thettinu mapp paranjit acnt deactivate cheyuka..
> 
> Pitenu avan online varunatm kath njan irunu. Ente manas apozhm thenguka ayirunu.. Avan online vanapo njan elam paranju. Type cheyna samayath njan karayuka ayirunu.. Avante reply kandapo avanum karayuka anenu enik manasilayi.. Fake profileneyo atile detailsneyo photosineyo onum ala ene anu snehichat ente manasine anu snehichat enu avan paranjapo njan thakarnu poyi. Annu aadyamayi avan ene phone cheythu phonilude njangal 2 perum otiri karanju. Oru profileneyo perineyo ala njangal snehichat njangalude manasukal thammil anu snehichat enu njan manasilaki, ene arkum vittu kodukila enu avan paranju.. 
> Njangal pranayichu. Avan enik otiri sneham thanu. Ente vashikalum kurumbukalum oke avan samatichu tanu.. Naloru friend ayi oru caring lover ayi avan inu ente jeevitatil und. Avan matramanu inu ente lokam. Njangal onnichu kanuna swapnangal sathyamakuna divasatinayi. Njan avante bharya akuna divasatinayi njangal katirikunu.
> With lots of love


nalla kadha  :Wink2:

----------


## nidhikutty

https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbi...678545846&_rdr

----------


## Naradhan

Ee varshathe muttathu varki award ninakku thanne kittum ....

----------


## nidhikutty

> Ee varshathe muttathu varki award ninakku thanne kittum ....


athraykonnum venda

----------


## baadshahmian

kollaam........

----------


## maryland

proposal okke ready aayo..? :Read:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

Is it True....?

----------

